# I found this interesting.....rooms on TV sitcom set



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2016)

The actual TV set from I Love Lucy series. It's neat the way they can go from one room to another. I recognize them all, except the one on the left. Little Ricky's room maybe.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh! This is really interesting. I never gave it much thought of how the sets were built. So condensed and easy to walk from room to room. Thanks for sharing this one. I just loved I Love Lucy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 16, 2016)

Cool.  I loved watching I Love Lucy.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2016)

*A Visit to Jamestown, NY and the Lucy-Desi Museum*






Touring one of two Lucille Ball dressing rooms at the former Desilu-Gower studios; now part of the Paramount lot in Hollywood. (Originally RKO Studios 1928-1957)


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2016)

I didn't know this until recently that Lucy had a camp at Chenango Lake, a lake right outside of my hometown, Norwich, NY. I googled it and it had a lot of info and this picture of her "camp." Roughing it, right?


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the picture(s) Pappy.  I missed this thread first time through.    The first picture looks almost like a model to scale, but you can tell by the room it's in.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2016)

At the cabin, in the show?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes, this is interesting.  I don't see how actors can effectively pretend they are in real settings.  My dad had the hots for Lucille.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Phoenix (Aug 23, 2016)

Cute.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2016)

:beerandwhistle:


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 23, 2016)

Meanderer said:


> At the cabin, in the show?



I remember that.   The Ricardos and the Mertzes were traveling through Ohio and stop at a diner and motel run by a man who takes advantage of them.  It was a funny episode. A short clip from that one (1955):


----------



## Carla (Aug 23, 2016)

I recently read (maybe on Pinterest) that Vivian Vance detested William Frawley. Supposedly, he was a heavy drinker. Not sure why they didn't get along. That was such a memorable era. Lucy was an amazing person, she made a lot of people laugh. It was great family entertainment. That was back in the day when they couldn't show double beds or toilets on TV's. No cursing or ****** innuendos.


----------



## dearimee (Dec 14, 2016)

Funny!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't recognize the set on the right. And isn't it something how back in those days they made a married couple (who were really married, no less) sleep in twin beds?!


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2017)

Re: the scene in the cabin.  Was that the episode where the train ran right by the cabin and the beds moved all over the place?  I remember absolutely howling at that scene.


----------

